# Solved: Internet only works in safe mode!



## Dan1992 (Oct 25, 2010)

Basically a few months ago my computer would connect to the internet in Normal mode but would not load any web pages ... and i am still having this problem ... 

Since then i have been using Safe mode with Networking and the internet has been working fine ... 

i am not sure what i can do to resolve this situation as it is rather annoying and i need to access normal mode for my uni work and such things... 

Any help would be great ,,, 

Dan


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 25, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 02:13:04, on 25/10/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18498)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\mcuimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Users\Busterfied\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Busterfied\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Busterfied\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Users\Busterfied\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Users\Busterfied\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.co.uk
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.bearshare.com/uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.co.uk
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McAntiPhishingBHO - {377C180E-6F0E-4D4C-980F-F45BD3D40CF4} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msk\mcapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: BearShare MediaBar - {D3DEE18F-DB64-4BEB-9FF1-E1F0A5033E4A} - C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare MediaBar\BearShareMediaBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [topi] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Toshiba Online Product Information\topi.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop SMS] C:\Program Files\IDM\Desktop SMS\DesktopSMS.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Camera Assistant Software] "C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for Toshiba\traybar.exe" /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPwrMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] %ProgramFiles%\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00TCrdMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Toshiba Registration] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Registration\ToshibaRegistration.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] "C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe" /pause
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UVS12 Preload] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel VideoStudio 12\uvPL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [4oD] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe" -all
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlackBerryAutoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\Auto Update\RIMAutoUpdate.exe /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\TOSCDSPD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Busterfied\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10h_Plugin.exe -update plugin
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: TRDCReminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TRDCReminder\TRDCReminder.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: BBC iPlayer Desktop.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Startup: wkcalrem.LNK = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkCalRem.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: eBay.co.uk - Buy It Sell It Love It - {76577871-04EC-495E-A12B-91F7C3600AFA} - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-44557-9400-3/4 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Amazon.co.uk - {8A918C1D-E123-4E36-B562-5C1519E434CE} - http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/redirect-home?tag=Toshibaukbholink-21&site=home (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {459E93B6-150E-45D5-8D4B-45C66FC035FE} (get_atlcom Class) - http://apps.corel.com/nos_dl_manager_dev/plugin/IEGetPlugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL,C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - c:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA SMART Log Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - c:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 13256 bytes

this was done in Safe mode ... do i need to log out and do it in normal mode???


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You have two antivirus programs installed on your computer, McAfee and Symantec. Never install more than one at the time.

I'm guessing you're mainly using McAfee?

Norton/Symantec is notorious for various connection issues, especially when not properly uninstalled.

Download and run the *Norton Removal Tool*.


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 25, 2010)

okay ill try that ... 

ive just done the Uninstall Norton ... 

should i reboot it in normal mode to see if it works???


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, do reboot into Normal Mode.


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 25, 2010)

hey i am using the internet in normal mode now ... 
it seems to be allowing me to use web pages, which it wouldnt before ... 
but it is really slow and slug-ish 
and Windows Messenger (msn) will not work ... 

any tips?? as you have been great so far!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You do have a lot of stuff running in the background all together, and too many Startup programs.

Press the Windows key to open a Run box.

Type *msconfig*.

Select the *Startup* tab.

Uncheck the following programs:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [topi] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Toshiba Online Product Information\topi.exe -startup

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop SMS] C:\Program Files\IDM\Desktop SMS\DesktopSMS.exe /auto

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Camera Assistant Software] "C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for Toshiba\traybar.exe" /start

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] %ProgramFiles%\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Toshiba Registration] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Registration\ToshibaRegistration.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] "C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe" /pause

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UVS12 Preload] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel VideoStudio 12\uvPL.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [4oD] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe" -all

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlackBerryAutoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\Auto Update\RIMAutoUpdate.exe /background

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\TOSCDSPD.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Busterfied\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c

O4 - Startup: BBC iPlayer Desktop.lnk = ?

O4 - Startup: wkcalrem.LNK = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkCalRem.exe

O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe

O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe

*Reboot the computer.*


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 25, 2010)

thank you for all your help you have been great ... i will keep a look out for you if naything else does go wrong ... 

thanks again ...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

